# My R58 & Olympus



## giggy514 (Nov 18, 2017)

Here is my R58 and Eureka Olympus with red speed burrs


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Tasty


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Sweet mate


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

Lovely. Almost bought an Olympus to pair with my r58


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

That is a combination I could very easily live with!

Red speed or Ti coated burrs? I really love my 75e- even if it isnt the prettiest on the eye; worth it for the quality of the coffee grinds.

Andy


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice setup.


----------



## giggy514 (Nov 18, 2017)

arellim said:


> That is a combination I could very easily live with!
> 
> Red speed or Ti coated burrs? I really love my 75e- even if it isnt the prettiest on the eye; worth it for the quality of the coffee grinds.
> 
> Andy


Thanks the burrs are Red speed


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Looking good....


----------



## L.Atte (Oct 10, 2018)

That grinder is YUM YUM YUM


----------

